# paint depth Gauge



## M4hood (Sep 21, 2010)

I have a PostiTest DFT- combo and am considering putting it up for sale, (as work have one too and I can use it there).
I don't want to put it onto Flea Bay but am just unsure where to sell it.
I know that I can't post it on here as I am still a newbee and was wondering if any of the Northern Ireland guys would be interested in this.
I would be looking as close to £300 as I could get.
Advise would be appreciated folks


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

There is a personal sales section on here

Just pay the very small fee and list it with a photo of it and your username


----------



## M4hood (Sep 21, 2010)

patonbmw said:


> There is a personal sales section on here
> 
> Just pay the very small fee and list it with a photo of it and your username


I had tried to post and couldn't get access so I assumed I was Too new to the site. Thanks for that.


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

Have you tried paying using this?
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/payments.php


----------



## M4hood (Sep 21, 2010)

done and posted in the sales sections thanks folks


----------

